# ext2fs error with 13.1-RELEASE



## t0ken (Aug 24, 2022)

I'm having and issue with a FreeBSD image I have that uses and ext2 mount.

On 13.0-RELEASE (and all preceding releases down to 8.0-RELEASE) I've been able to mount an ext2 filesystem without issue.  However, upon upgrade to 13.1-RELEASE, I've run into the following issue.  This is the same ext2-formatted partition that worked before the upgrade to 13.1-RELEASE:


```
root@fbsd:~ # blkid
/dev/da0p2: UUID="99d938c8-dd0b-41bb-a8bc-400250baba5a" TYPE="ext2" 
root@fbsd:~ # mount -vvv /dev/da0p2 /mnt
mount: /dev/da0p2: No such file or directory
/dev/da0p3 on / (ufs, local, noatime, soft-updates, journaled soft-updates, writes: sync 12 async 104, reads: sync 984 async 6, fsid e9779960db268f44)
root@fbsd:~ # mount /dev/da0p2 /mnt
mount: /dev/da0p2: No such file or directory
root@fbsd:~ # ll /dev/da0*
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x5b Aug 24 00:34 /dev/da0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x5c Aug 24 00:34 /dev/da0p1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x5d Aug 24 00:34 /dev/da0p2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x5e Aug 24 00:34 /dev/da0p3
root@fbsd:~ # kldstat
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1    7 0xffffffff80200000  1f30590 kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82318000     3218 intpm.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff8231c000     2180 smbus.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff8231f000    1ae78 ext2fs.ko
root@fbsd:~ # mount -t ext2fs /dev/da0p2 /mnt/
mount: /dev/da0p2: Invalid argument
root@freebsd-master:~ # file -s /dev/da0p2
/dev/da0p2: Linux rev 1.0 ext2 filesystem data, UUID=99d938c8-dd0b-41bb-a8bc-400250baba5a (large files)
```

I do see an ext2fs bug here, though I'm not sure if it's related:  https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-bugs/2022-February/004696.html


----------

